# What's the score?



## yuechu

大家好！

I often play badminton with some Chinese people and was wondering how to say "What's the score?" in Chinese?
Actually, I think the conversation went something like:
"Do you know what the score is? We've lost track!"

Thanks!


----------



## hx1997

现在比分多少？


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

几比几了


----------



## hx1997

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 几比几了


 Didn't think of that one.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you both for your replies!



retrogradedwithwind said:


> 几比几了


If you don't mind me asking: What does 了 mean here?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Sorry I don't know...


----------



## yuechu

That's ok! Is it possible to say it without 了 or is the 了 necessary in this context?


----------



## hx1997

It only sounds natural with 了 I think.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

了 has been discussed many times before. You can make a search.


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> If you don't mind me asking: What does 了 mean here?


了 is a complicate and flexible particle, sometimes very hard to explain.
I think you can try to understand it in this way:
了 often signifies a "present perfect" tense.
"The score so far" can be seen as in a "perfect tense", as a temporary number "has been reached". The speaker is asking about some data generated in the past.


----------



## yuechu

I understand it a lot better now. Thanks for your explanation, SuperXW!


----------



## yuechu

Is it also possible to add 了 to this question "现在比分多少？"?
谢谢！


----------



## Shooting Stars

"几比几了" is typically asked when the tournament is still going on. "了" means "so far". 

现在几比几了。Both "现在" and "了" mean "so far". As you see, "so far" is repeated twice, you can drop one of them. That is to say you can say either  "几比几了" or "现在几比几". They mean the same.

The same is true of  "现在比分多少？".


----------



## Romildo

1. 现在比分是多少？
2. 现在几比几了？
3. 现在几比几？
4. 现在是几比几？
5. （裁判，）几比几了？
6. 你们（我们）多少分了？


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Shooting Stars and Romildo! It looks like there are a lot of choices! 谢谢你们啊！


----------



## yuechu

I also found "得分" in the dictionary. Is it also commonly used in this context? (Is 比分 more common?)
Thanks!


----------



## henter

yuechu said:


> I also found "得分" in the dictionary. Is it also commonly used in this context? (Is 比分 more common?)
> Thanks!


得分和比分还是有区别的. 比如足球比赛的时候一开场梅西连过数人把球踢进球门. 这个时候用得分，也就是说梅西的球队领先对手. 如果这时候一个球迷想知道现在的比分， 您就可以说现在的比分是一比零. 

同样，篮球比赛库里远投三分球进了， 这个时候也用得分. 羽毛球比赛也是如此. 您每赢一个球就叫做得分.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your explanation, Henter! It looks like it is the difference between "the score" (n) 比分 and "to score" (v) 得分.
谢谢！


----------



## hx1997

得分 is also a noun. I think they are used in different contexts. 比分 is perhaps more commonly used in sports where there are _two parties_ competing against one another. Its emphasis is on the performance of one side in relation to the other (note that one meaning of 比 is "compare"). 得分 seems to be used more in video games (not including two-sided sports video games) or in competitions where there are _more than two parties _competing. It can also be used in _single-player _games. Its emphasis is on how well one particular party performs, not usually considered in comparison with others.

Edit: even in sports involving two teams, you talk about 得分 when you refer to the score of only one team. For example, in a game where Portugal beats Spain 2-0, you may say 葡萄牙以2比0的比分击败西班牙, but you may also say 葡萄牙队最后得分是2分.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for the extra info, hx1997!


----------



## gonecar

For example:

Team A 得分: 85分
Team B 得分: 88分
两队 比分:      85:88(85 to 88)


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> I also found "得分" in the dictionary. Is it also commonly used in this context? (Is 比分 more common?)


得 obtained
分 score

*红队得分*是10分 is better than 红队比分是10分。

比 compete
分 score
*两队比分*是10:1 is better than 两队得分是10:1。

If you want to know the nuance between synonyms, just analyze the meaning of each character.


----------

